# 3 faces commission



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

Here is another commission piece finished it just a moment ago.


----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

guess the scanning getting better but this time look like the setting were a bit too dark,,nvm


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

My god you are amazing! This is a great piece. Love it


----------

